# Upgrading Toro Triplex Mowers



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Looks like I found a sweet deal on an 08 Toro Greensmaster 3150Q with unusually low hrs - it has 11 blade reels w/groomers. Also getting a set of verticutting reels with it. Looking forward to the upgrade from the Toro 200d utility triplex, I have been using.


----------



## nagol (Mar 22, 2017)

That's sweet


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow, congrats!

The Verticut Reels will be an amazing addition! That'll be great for your Celebration Bermuda!


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

That's really what I am looking forward to...gonna beat it up pretty good and really thin it out this year. Its gotten so thick, puffy and grainy over the last 4-5 years,

SodSolutions.com has some great videos of turf mangers at stadiums and golf courses I plan on following this year.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Wow, congrats!
> 
> The Verticut Reels will be an amazing addition! That'll be great for your Celebration Bermuda!


+1. Congrats!


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I wish the new mower would show up already, hopefully it will be here by the end of the week!! On another note had 10 yards of sand delivered to my alleyway this weekend. Borrowed and small tractor to help spread a yard of sand on the 1k sq ft between my house and shop to level out that area. Then used a bunch of sand on low areas all around the pool, circle driveway and flowerbeds to bring up the grade and make it easier to mow and edge those areas. The rest of the sand pile went into the sand box are where the trampoline is. Spent time backlapping the other Toro reel mower and greasing all the grease points.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

update


----------

